# Anyone notice the really crappy ingredients in Eucalan?



## xbabymamax (Jun 19, 2005)

Eucalan Ingredient List:

Purified Water
AmmoniumLauryl Sulphate
Ammonium Chloride
PEG 75 Lanolin
Cocamide MEA
Hydroxypropyl Methylcellulose
Essential Oil (eucalyptus, lavender or grapefruit)
Methylchloroisothiazolinone

Ammonium Lauryl Sulphate

http://http://www.healthy-communications.com/slsalert.html

notice that it says it should not be left on the skin for long periods of time without being rinsed off???

Peg 75 Lanolin

Methylchloroisothiazolinone

-organ system toxicity
-cancer

soooooooooooooo...
I have an aristocrats wool cover that I want to care for with out using a commercial wool wash.

I have a sample of lanisnoh given to me that i will use to lanolize the cover.

But im looking for an all natural alternative way to wash the cover

any ideas???


----------



## Mama_Wolf1982 (May 12, 2009)

Hmmm...I am interested too, as I just lanolized a bunch of wool covers with Eucalan and never noticed these crappy ingredients. What gives??


----------



## inky leeuhhh (Aug 2, 2007)

i just used dd's california baby wash stuff to wash our new soakers and lansinoh (or however that is spelled) to lanolize them. it worked fine but i have only used the baby wash once to wash them so i cant speak for the long term effects!


----------



## Michigan Mama (Jun 25, 2008)

What inky said should work...just baby wash should be fine.

shame on me for never reading those ingredients! I guess I'll stop recommending it...







:


----------



## xbabymamax (Jun 19, 2005)

Well, i think its marketed as being gentle and natural. And its recommended by most online diapering stores, so don't be hard on yourself!! lol!

I noticed that Green Mountain Diapers recommends using olive oil bar soap to clean poop off the wool diapers.. do you think this would be ok?

If not, Then i'll use my california baby as well.


----------



## Michigan Mama (Jun 25, 2008)

I think either would probably be ok.


----------



## SuzyLee (Jan 18, 2008)

I also use CA Baby + Lansinoh, bc those were things I already had around I didn't want to buy a new product and have it cluttering up my house!


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

Was just gonna add, that I used the slivers of kissmyface soap bars to scrub at wool covers. It works just great.

If they're lanolized well, other cleaning needed is really minimal. I sometimes used Dr.Bronners diluted, and you could probably do a tto water bath to wash them in sometimes and then relanolize too.


----------



## mamakaikai (Apr 17, 2009)

I have used a sinkfull of hot water with a drop or our baby shampoo and a pea size of lansinoh. Stir it up and let it all disolve and then place the wool cover in the sink with a gentle squeeze now and then. Let soak for 15 minutes. Drain sink and squeeze out extra water. Fill sink with fresh water, let soak for 15 minutes. That's it.Our shampoo has simple ingredients that we trust. And this method has worked well for us so far and we've used the same wool cover for about a year now.

poopoo for all the nasty ingredients in that very popular brand of wool wash!


----------



## schreiberwriter (Aug 3, 2005)

Northern Essence wool wash is wonderful! You can buy it from her online store.


----------



## tuffykenwell (Oct 23, 2002)

Personally I use baby shampoo and then use Lansinoh to lanolize. You could also probably use just washing soda or maybe a combo of washing soda and grated soap (or use those online recipes for making your own detergent which are basically grated soap, washing soda and borax).

Steph


----------



## AKislandgirl (Jun 2, 2008)

Thank you for brining this up. I can't believe I've never looked before! I won't be buying that again!


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

Any kind of regular soap works just as well as eucalan IME. I don't see the benefit in using it. It wasn't until after I bought it in bulk at the diaper shop that they told me I'd have to lanolinize in addition to Eucalan anyway. I thought I'd be skipping that extra step by using it.


----------



## NorthernPixie (Dec 14, 2007)

I emailed them to ask them what their ingredients actually were, and because I was kind of holding out hope that they weren't as yucky as they sounded, as I like buying Canadian products. Here's what they said, and it's from a publicly available document so I think it's ok to cut and paste, but if not, sorry mods and pm me if you want the details:

Eucalan is non-toxic, biodegradable, free of bleach, phosphates &petrol chemicals.

Ammonium lauryl sulfate:
Derived from coconut; soap used in a variety of household products; biodegradable. Milder than sodium lauryl sulfate.

Ammonium chloride:
salt of ammonia; used as thickener

Cocamide MEA:
Derived from fatty acids of coconut oils; mild foaming agent; originally used Cocamide DEA, but switched 3 years ago after news of possible links to cancer.

Hydroxypropyl methylcellulose:
Derived from plant cellulite, produced semi-synthetically; used as a thickener

Methylchloroisothiazolinone:
preservative to prevent growth of bacteria, yeast, fungi. Can be considered an allergen, but only in very small quantities of less than 0.1%.

So is it as bad as first thought? Or not? I like it. I have a nearly full bottle. But I admit I thought it was very eco-friendly. Darn.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NorthernPixie* 
Hydroxypropyl methylcellulose:
Derived from plant cellulite, it is produced semi-synthetically; used as a thickener


What does this mean? Semi-synthetically?

You can check each ingredient on skin deep.


----------

